# another cricket question ?



## calmspeak (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it ok to leave the crickets in the container they come in. I get 50 at a time in a (I don't have a camera or I'd show you) container bout 4in wide 2in deep with lots of air holes. It's sectioned off holding gel some kind of pet food and I stick in pieces of oranges. It's pretty small, but being new to this I find the crickets most disgusting(ugly smelly things) and stick the whole container in the fridge to slow them down for catching. Maybe they would be in better health for my mannies if I put them in a larger area, doesn't seem to be many crickets dying but I haven't utlized all the crickets even when I buy the 25 pack. Any advice from you experienced ones out there :?:


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

I keep them in a plastic tub. If you go through them fast then it probably doesn't matter. Do whatever works for you.

Oh and what are mannies?


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 5, 2007)

I know I've got it bad, instead of naming them I just call them mannies


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 5, 2007)

except for my adult female, I call her Princess Mannie


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 5, 2007)

I use an old plastic beaten-up half-gallon betta aquarium to house my crickets. They can't jump or climb out and it's easy to clean. All you need to add is a piece of an egg carton for shelter, a water-source, and food. None of mine have died (except as food for my mantis, of course) with this setup.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 6, 2007)

Well as long as you they aren't dieing in great numbers before you get a chance to feed, it's probably big enough.

Personally I would get them a larger cage because keeping them in such a small space seems cruel to me. I also find larger tanks are a lot easier to clean thus have much less of an odor. Currently I am keeping mine in a twenty gallon tank. Like has already been suggested, egg cartons are great.

I use some sticks to prop the egg cartons off the ground to keep good airflow and allow the whaste to fall beneath. Just make sure they don't get to moist and start deveolping mold. I also like good quality moist sand on the bottom of my tank. I usually add about 2-3 inches. This lets females lay their eggs comforably while I can just use a spoon to scrap up excuss feces every few days off the top layer.

I always suggest having at least a little container with a couple of inches sand/dirt for the females to relieve themselves. So sad how many come from the petsores with busted ovipositors because they are desperatly trying to find something soft they can deposit their eggs in. Usually the first thing the adult females do when I get them, even before eating or drinking is to drop their butts into the sand.


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good set up with the tray on the bottom for clean up. I know what you mean about being crowded for the little buggers they crawl all over each other all day. Crickets are a little bit creepy and smelly to me but if it wasn't for them my mantids would have starved. Time for me to become at one with the feeder bugs. Thanks for the feedback.

cheers


----------



## Precious (Sep 6, 2007)

I have less that a dozen mantids large enough for criks so I have the luxury purchasing only 50 or so criks at a time. I despise them. I keep them in a large glass jar with a coffee filter rubber banded on top for ventilation. I give them Fluker's orange cubes which supply food and water. After 10 days, if there are any survivors, I flush 'em, scrub the jar and buy new. Maybe this is the wrong hobby for me. :wink: Here's a tip: If you hate the criks like me, buy smaller ones. You have to feed your mantid more, but they are way less creepy than the big, juicy, cockroach, gag me criks. If I have time, I hand them to the mantid so they don't lay about the enclosures and decay. I'm kinda squeamy.


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah Precious I know what Ya mean. Anyways what about feeding mantids beetle larve. I talked to a fish bait guy about maggots and he asked if I wanted fly or beetle larve. Good question. Would they eat the beetle larve . I don't think the beetle bug would be so good?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 6, 2007)

Right there with you guys, I was thinking today why can't I come up with a food for them that just gets thrown in like rabbits or birds, All this time feeding flies, catching crickets, and the whole works, wears me out! :x How bout a meatball of flies crickets, worms and whatever. I'm gonna have to try it, they can be slightly alive, but dead enough not to cause me trouble, let u know how it goes, I really don't care what they eat as long as they eat :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah,keeping crickets in a bigger container might take down the creep factor a bit(not seeing them crawl on top of each other in all) but you know cultivating feeder bugs looks like it might be an interesting part this wonderful hobby :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 8, 2007)

Recently, I've been lazy so I have been keeping the dozen crickets I buy in the plastic bag they came in. I don't recommend doing so because they smell horrible when they die and rot. Anyway, glad I haven't had a mantis get sick from them yet.


----------



## Precious (Sep 8, 2007)

> Yeah,keeping crickets in a bigger container might take down the creep factor a bit(not seeing them crawl on top of each other in all) but you know cultivating feeder bugs looks like it might be an interesting part this wonderful hobby :lol:


Ditto. I homeschool three children (that's how I got hooked on mantids) and I find the fruit flies more interesting than crix.  We experiment with differant culture medium, observe the life cycle and most remarkable is the warp speed evolution. (that doesn't make sense :? ). In a few generations they grow wings or begin to hop and finally fly. Way cool.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 9, 2007)

Yep, for some reason, I actually like ffs too. I wanted to be like those scientists learning genetics, who make mutated ones. Muahahaha. I did succeed in getting an albino one, but it died. It would have been cool in having all albino ffs, cause they would be more noticable. :?

Uhhhh....I hate crix. I had to get them for my fire bellied toad a while ago, and they all died and stank.......uhhhhhh.....the smell. I had to clean those dead bodies, stuck to the container, smelling that horrible smell the whole time.


----------

